#ubuntu-reviews 2010-03-25
<nigelb> yofel: thanks for correcting
<nigelb> oh, good, we're now logged :)
<nhandler> Yep. "Logs will start to show up not more than one hour after someone speaks in the channel": http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/25/%23ubuntu-reviews.html
<dholbach> good morning
<Akos> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi Akos
<yofel> morning
<yofel> dholbach: reading the wiki page nigelb was working on yesterday the only requirenment to join atm is being part of bug control?
<dholbach> yofel: persia can maybe answer that
<yofel> ok, thx
<persia> I'm not any better qualified to answer than anyone else.  I'd rather say that not being a member of bug control indicates one cannot join the team, but I don't know of positive requirements.
<yofel> any team meeting planned yet to discuss this?
<persia> Ask nigelb or nhandler
<dholbach> or bdmurray
<persia> Yeah.
<persia> My personal sense is that the team is not that formal yet, so mostly anyone who wants to join can join, assuming that other folks think they have the qualifications.
<persia> Most of the new members I've seen have come because some member ha s asked an admin "Hey, can you add <nick> to the team?"
<yofel> mind if I apply then? I'm interested.
<persia> I don't have any objections, but I'm not even a very active member of the team (I've maybe reviewed 30 patches in the past few weeks).
<nigelb> I'm going through the process of creating a knowledge base for the reviewers team.  let me know if there is something specific that needs to be there
<nigelb> nhandler: around to bounce some ideas off?
<nigelb> I fail at writing wikis
<nhandler> nigelb: Sort of (if it is really fast). If not, send me an email and I'll reply later today
<nigelb> nhandler: carry on then.  I'll just keep writing and you can review later :)
<nhandler> :)
<yofel> hey, I asked in the morning already? what are the requirenments to joing atm? anything else from the wiki page? I would be interested
<yofel> s/already?/already/
<nigelb> yofel: you can apply and ask d_holbach to approve
<yofel> today's my typo day, meh...
 * nhandler believes in the idea that joining the team on LP is more of a formality (in most cases) and that you should already "be" a member of the team through actions before joining
<yofel> that's true too
<yofel> anyway, should bug 546220 be synced from debian with an FFE, or should the lucid package be patched?
<ubot3> Malone bug 546220 in nginx "Include GeoIP support in nginx" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546220
<yofel> not synced but merged
<ibuclaw> yofel, thanks for reminding me :)
 * ibuclaw has his own report to request an FFE for
<nigel_nb> yofel: we have far too less devs here, ask in -motu?
<yofel> will do
<ibuclaw> does lucid still allow login as root via gdm?
<nigelb> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> nigelb: pong
<nigelb> what would be the process for new member to join reviewers?
<nigelb> writing new wiki pages
<nigelb> dholbach: ^ (I've currently put as ping you here)
<dholbach> I have no idea
<nigelb> no n
<dholbach> maybe we should talk to bdmurray and other ubuntu qa people
<nigelb> ah
<dholbach> who have experience with the bug control thing
<dholbach> and judge membership
<dholbach> I dunno if we should make it open and free for all
<nigelb> requirements are currently members of bug control
<nigelb> but my question is, how should they apply and get accepted
<nigelb> pinging you would be fine?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> they can just apply in LP
<dholbach> and any of the team admins can accept
<nigelb> aha, okay :)
<dholbach> I'm busy enough as it is right now and wouldn't want to be a blocker :)
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> dholbach: thoughts on having a "Patch Day" where we get all the reviewers together to work on bugs with patches attached?  thinking of having something after lucid release when a large part of MOTU would be free for some time.
<dholbach> definitely
<dholbach> maybe part of Ubuntu Open Week
<dholbach> to have a session there to explain everything
<dholbach> and then do a patch day afterwards
<nigelb> +1 for that
<nigelb> I was thinking of doing a standalone session this week some time
<nigelb> s/week/month
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> might be worth talking to http://launchpad.net/~packaging-training-coordinators
<nigelb> sure, I'll talk to nhandler :)
<nigelb> before that, are you okay with the workflow now?
<dholbach> I think we can improve it incrementally, my gut feeling is that we have too many tags
<dholbach> and that those tags don't equate to tasks that we can ask people to perform
<nigelb> got time?
<dholbach> no, unfortunately not
<nigelb> I can get you the use case for them
<dholbach> I think we can roll with it now
<dholbach> and revisit after lucid
<nigelb> we'll roll and improvise later?
<dholbach> that gives us some experience with how it works now
<nigelb> I'm getting this in shape now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam
<dholbach> I'm sorry, but I'm maxed out right now
<dholbach> thanks a bunch for looking into this
<nigelb> I'll work on a class later this month and patch day after lucid release
<nigelb> no problem.  Happy to help :)
<dholbach> awesome!
<ibuclaw> quick question, does lucid still allow login as root via gdm?
<nigelb> no clue. :(
<ibuclaw> I'm not near a machine atm
<ibuclaw> well... a lucid machine
<ibuclaw> nigelb, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/484317
<ubot3> Malone bug 484317 in gdm "GDM allows root logins" [Medium,Triaged]
<nigelb> I'm still running karmic, so I can't test either
<ibuclaw> a bug I raised a while back w/ patch attached
<nigelb> hold on, lemme ask someone who might know
<ibuclaw> I've just updated the tags (some were irrelevant)
<nigelb> good news folks, the number of patches down has gone up from 6636 to 6697 :)
* nigelb changed the topic of #ubuntu-reviews to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Reviews IRC Channel || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam || Subscribed Bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reviewers/+subscribedbugs || All Bugs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.has_patch=on || 14321 down, 1812 to go
<nigelb> sorry, about the /topic spam, made a mistake earlier, corrected now :)
 * iulian suggests to /mode -t #ubuntu-reviews
<iulian> So people who do not have access can still change the topic.
<nhandler> iulian: Any ubuntu member can change the topic: /msg chanserv help topic
<nigelb> iulian: all ubuntu members can change the topic :)
<nigelb> persia: byrce did some editing on the wiki to have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/GettingInvolved
<nigelb> a bit of copy editing and now it looks pretty good :)
<persia> I saw that earlier.  It's much nicer now.
<persia> Although the "repeat step 3" doesn't make sense anymore :)
<nigelb> ah, lemme see what it was supposed to do :)
<nigelb> so, everyone is +1 for a patch day (bryce and bdmurray), and we might actually have it :)
<nigelb> I need to work on finishing the wiki pages by then
<nigelb> anything more you'd like me to add?
<nigelb> persia: which is the page that gives information about making simple patches?
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-03-26
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix?action=recall&rev=16
<persia> But that's not a live page.  If you want that page to be live, chat with dholbach.
<nigelb> I was thinking of making it a page under reviewers team knowledge base
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach: doing a session on patch review during UOW might be a bit too technical?
<nigelb> I'm planning, but unsure if the topic fits into UOW
<dholbach> no, I think it's fine
<dholbach> we've had technical sessions there before
<nigelb> the thing I fear is, the entry barrier might be a bit too high
<dholbach> I think it's fine if you set expectations
<dholbach> it's perfectly acceptable to demo something that is not for everybody
<nigelb> like, we expect you to know $foo1, $foo2, etc?
<dholbach> if you make it clear what's required people at least will have heard about it
<dholbach> and if they decide "this is not for me" that's fine
<nigelb> aha, okay.  I'll get around to doing it then :)
<nigelb> btw, a session is planned for april 7th too!
<dholbach> awesome!
<dholbach> good work
<nigelb> :)
<nperry> hello guys, just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Neil Perry, and this afternoon I'm very much going to help review these patches
<nigelb> nperry: great :)
<nigelb> you can see the topic for a link to the wiki
<nigelb> so, basically, just keep reviewing the subscribed bugs
<nigelb> if you get stuck, have any questions, please ask here
<nperry> Just to confirm the basic workflow. Pick a patch, download patch, download source, apply patch, test if it builds, test if it fixes the bug, forward upstream
<nigelb> yup, pretty much
<nigelb> nperry: but ask the reviewer if he can forward, so he can receive feedback appropriately
<nigelb> like follow $foo guidelines or $foo1 style guide
<nigelb> nperry: ugh, s/reviewer/submitter ^^
<nperry> Oh right, so patch maker forwards.
<nperry> nigelb: I knew what you meant :P
<nigelb> yep, if he doesn't respond, forward after you fw days, you can do it with credit to himher
<nperry> nigelb: Is it best if i assign the buy to myself or mark it in progress?
<nperry> t/buy/bug
<nigelb> we dont change the bug status until someone is actually working to get it into ubuntu
<nigelb> i.e. packaging it
<nigelb> nperry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/GettingInvolved might help
<nperry> Ok, just wanted to check as i don't want to tread on anyones feet as to speak
<nigelb> nperry: there are very few feet here ;)
<nperry> Ok, do you suggest me working with a package i know to start off with?
<nigelb> start with bugs which the reviewers team are subscribed
<nigelb> you see the link in /topic
<nigelb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reviewers/+subscribedbugs
<yofel> I set bug 546220 to accepted by debian as they fixed it, is that right? and I guess the reviewer teams should be unsubscribed now.
<ubot3> Malone bug 546220 in nginx "Include GeoIP support in nginx" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546220
<yofel> s/teams/team
<nigelb> yofel: done.  you might want to do a sync after getting an ffe
<yofel> thx
<nperry> nigelb: Right so ive got a patch in bug 251335 that won't patch
<ubot3> Malone bug 251335 in synaptic "Synaptic searches on UI thread" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251335
<nperry> Getting Hunk #1 FAILED at 47.
<yofel> that reminds me, now that we have a proper wiki the link on https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reviewers should be adjusted
<nperry> nigelb: whats the best thing to do?
<nigelb> nperry: checking
<nigelb> nperry: something on line 47 is failing.  i.e. the patch does not apply cleanly
<nperry> nigelb: Do i myself recreate the patch or just tell the submitter?
<nigelb> tell the submitter, if you dont get a response with reasonable amount of waiting, you can get down to it
<nperry> Ok :)
<nperry> nigelb: Might be helpful for somone to make a replied wiki page :P
<nigelb> nperry: replied?
<nperry> Yeah, changed tag too :)
<nigelb> oh, you mean list that has been worked on?
<nigelb> thats what the tags are for, you only work on bug with only patch tag
<nperry> nigelb: I know :) i just changed it to patch-needswork
<nigelb> so, when I see that you've changed a tag, I skip the bug
<nperry> nigelb: Or do you want there to be two tags patch & patch-needswork?
<nigelb> nperry: just one.  there is a script which needs to be edited, dont worry about that
<nigelb> subscribe to the bug
<nigelb> and give me bug# so I can unsubscribe reviewers
<nigelb> dholbach: can you point the launchpad reviewers page to the new wiki page?
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> can you see if bdmurray can have a look over the pages?
<nigelb> dholbach: will do :)
<nigelb> I asked bryce to take a look and he did some review
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-03-27
<nigelb> persia: how does may 5th Wednesday sound for revised dates for patch day?
<nigelb> ok, just reply here, I'll check the logs when I come on :)
